# No new taxes, I did not have sex..., You can keep your own insurance.



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

If the White House can't update it's own web site, it doesn't look good for the ACA portal.

I like how they file it under "reality check!!"

*You can keep your own insurance*

Linda Douglass of the White House Office of Health Reform debunks the myth that reform will force you out of your current insurance plan or force you to change doctors. To the contrary, reform will expand your choices, not eliminate them.
Learn more:





LINDA DOUGLASS: Hi, I'm Linda Douglass, I'm the communications director for the White House Office of Health Reform. And one of my jobs is to keep track of all the disinformation that's out there about health insurance reform. And there are a lot of very deceiving headlines out there right now, such as this one, take a look at this one. This one says, "Uncovered video, Obama explains how his healthcare plan will eliminate private insurance." Well, nothing could be father from the truth. You know, the people who always try to scare people whenever you try to bring them health insurance reform are at it again, and they are taking sentences and phrases out of context and cobbling them together to leave a very false impression. The truth is that the President has been talking to the American people a lot about health insurance reform and what is at stake for them, so what happens is that because he's talking to the American people so much, there are people out there with a computer and a lot of free time and they take a phrase here and there, they simply cherry pick and put it together and make it sound like he's saying something that he didn't really say. Now, for example, here is a clip that they probably won't show you. 
*THE PRESIDENT: Here is a guarantee that I've made. If you have insurance that you like, then you will be able to keep that insurance. If you've got a doctor that you like, you will be able to keep your doctor. Nobody is trying to change what works in the system. We are trying to change what doesn't work in the system.* 
LINDA DOUGLASS: And here's another one. >>
THE PRESIDENT: The public plan I think is an important tool to discipline insurance companies. What we've said is, under our proposal, let's have a system the same way that federal employees do, the same way that members of Congress do where we call it an exchange, but you can call it the marketplace, where essentially you've got a whole bunch of different plans. If you like your plan, and you like your doctor, you won't have to do a thing, you keep your plan, you keep your doctor. If your employer is providing you good health insurance, terrific, we're not going to mess with it. LINDA DOUGLASS: During the August Congressional recess, the members of Congress are going to be back with a health insurance reform debate matters most, and that is in neighborhoods and communities where people are struggling with high healthcare costs, where people are facing unfair insurance regulations that deny them the healthcare that they need, where people are really seeking some kind of stability and security that will let them know that there will always be healthcare available for their families. The country has been waiting for decades for action and we are not going to let them down this time. So it's very important for you to have the facts. The clip that you just saw is available on www.whitehouse.gov, as are many of the president's statements and speeches. You should take a look at that, see what the President is really saying about health insurance reform and how it affects your life. Thanks very much for joining me.

Nice Touch!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Even JAB says "most" everything!!

Today Only - Get 60-70% OFF Most Everything Online!










If one is telling a WHOPPER, one may as well go all the way, and explain it away later.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*Title I. Quality, Affordable Health Care for All Americans*

*If You Like the Insurance You Have, Keep It:*

Nothing in the proposal forces anyone to change the insurance they have. Period.

Still at it I see!!

Health plans are sending hundreds of thousands of cancellation letters to people who buy their own coverage, frustrating some consumers who want to keep what they have and forcing others to buy more costly policies.
The main reason insurers offer is that the policies fall short of what the Affordable Care Act requires starting Jan. 1. Most are ending policies sold after the law passed in March 2010. At least a few are cancelling plans sold to people with pre-existing medical conditions.
By all accounts, the new policies will offer consumers better coverage, in some cases, for comparable cost -- especially after the inclusion of federal subsidies for those who qualify. The law requires policies sold in the individual market to cover 10 "essential" benefits, such as prescription drugs, mental health treatment and maternity care. In addition, insurers cannot reject people with medical problems or charge them higher prices. The policies must also cap consumers' annual expenses at levels lower than many plans sold before the new rules.
*But the cancellation notices, which began arriving in August, have shocked many consumers in light of President Barack Obama's promise that people could keep their plans if they liked them.

*

Of course, the insurance companies will be blamed for complying with the ACA, but we can review that later...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*That didn't take long!!

Et Tu, Washington Post?? https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/11/07/the-white-house-effort-to-blame-insurance-companies-for-lost-plans/

The Pinocchio Test*

Blaming the insurance companies can only go so far. First of all, the administration wrote the rules that set the conditions under which plans lose their grandfathered status. But more important, the law has an effective date so far in the past that it virtually guaranteed that the vast majority of people currently in the individual market would end up with a notice saying they needed to buy insurance on the Obamacare exchanges.
*The administration's effort to pin the blame on insurance companies is a classic case of misdirection. *Between 75 and 95 percent of the problem stems from the effective date, but the White House chooses to keep the focus elsewhere.
*Three Pinocchios*


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Poor fella. Even when "fixing" problems he created, our President just can't help himself not to deflect blame to someone else.

(Article)~With poll ratings plunging and Democratic lawmakers threatening to revolt, President Obama said Thursday that the White House will temporarily lift ObamaCare rules that have forced insurers to cancel policies for millions of people.
But it's far from clear that insurers will reverse course, or be able to do so quickly enough to forestall a political crisis that could come if a law meant to insure the uninsured begins 2014 by doing the opposite to large numbers.
Obama gave no indication that the White House thinks the delay will make a difference, but he was clear in assigning blame if it doesn't.

*"What we're essentially saying is the Affordable Care Act is not going to be the factor in what happens with folks in the individual market."*

What happens to these millions with canceled policies is now up to state insurance commissioners, who will have to sign off on these revived policies, and insurance companies, he explained.

https://news.investors.com/politics...nsurers-revive-canceled-plans.htm?ref=HPLNews

Really??


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

More...

Filed under "fact sheet" at whithouse.gov...

Whether an individual can keep their current plan will also depend on their insurance company and State insurance commissioner - *but today's action means that it will no longer be implementation of the law that is forcing them to buy a new plan. 
*
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...on-proposal-help-consumers-facing-cancellatio

Stones, baby, STONES!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

D.C. insurance commissioner fired a day after questioning Obamacare fixhttps://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/dc-insurance-commissioner-fired-a-day-after-questioning-obamacare-fix/2013/11/16/b88eaea0-4f17-11e3-9890-a1e0997fb0c0_story.html?tid=pm_local_pop

Did any ACA/Obamacare supporters imagine anything this bad??


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Solutions, accountability, or blame??

Why, blame of course!!

Obama says Republicans share some blame for health-care law's failures

Obama said that fixes to the HealthCare.gov Web portal are underway and that the exchange will function by the end of November. *But the president said staunch opposition from congressional Republicans is inhibiting the law's implementation.
*
"One of the problems we've had is one side of Capitol Hill is invested in failure," Obama said at the Wall Street Journal's CEO Council meeting in Washington. "We obviously are going to have to remarket and rebrand, and that will be challenging in this political environment."

The president also voiced frustration with the toxic political atmosphere endangering his signature legislative achievement. He said Washington needs to "break through the stubborn cycle of crisis politics and start working together."

:icon_scratch:

Isn't it actually his own administration that has delayed the employer mandate, botched the rollout and offered a fix to cancelled policyholders that wasn't a fix at all??

Stones baby, STONES!!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

you must be bored


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> you must be bored


Perhaps, but this is nothing new.

I can go on this way for years!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?102719-Obama-Makes-Picks-for-Debt-Commission


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Perhaps, but this is nothing new.
> 
> *I can go on this way for years!!*
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?102719-Obama-Makes-Picks-for-Debt-Commission


I believe you. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

There's just so much material!!

*Q: Will I be able to keep my doctor?*

A:* Yes, you will. Health insurance reform will not affect the choice of doctors you have today and it won't affect your relationship with your doctor. *


The legislation aims to increase the number of primary care providers, giving you greater access to doctors than you have today.

Stay Tuned!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. "Obama Care" or Obamamania for short, while certainly contributing to our collective impoverishment, could indeed lead to the premature death of us all, as well!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Check this out from HHS just days later....

*Can I keep my own doctor?*

*Depending* on the plan you choose in the Marketplace, you *may* be able to keep your current doctor.
*Different plans have different networks and providers*

Most health insurance plans offered in the Marketplace have networks of hospitals, doctors, specialists, pharmacies, and other health care providers. Networks include health care providers that the plan contracts with to take care of the plan's members. Depending on the type of policy you buy, care may be covered only when you get it from a network provider.
When comparing plans in the Marketplace, you will see a link to a list of providers in each plan's network. If staying with your current doctors is important to you, check to see if they are included before choosing a plan.

https://www.healthcare.gov/can-i-keep-my-own-doctor/#13851391276811&92|noscroll

But the best part is the Was This Helpful tab at the end.

Sure, that would have been real helpful if that's what the President said 3 years ago!!

Or even three days ago!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Isn't it interesting that HHS has, over the past week or so, removed all use of or references to the term "Obama Care" from their website and the President, in the past week, has ceased to use the term Obama Care and replaced it with "the Affordable Care Act" in his speeches. "Run, Forest, run!"


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

It took less time to defeat the NAZIs


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Isn't it interesting that HHS has, over the past week or so, removed all use of or references to the term "Obama Care" from their website and the President, in the past week, has ceased to use the term Obama Care and replaced it with "the Affordable Care Act" in his speeches. "Run, Forest, run!"


my understanding is that 'Obama Care' was a derogatory term created by Conservatives to demonize the President. It's like how they like to use words like 'entitlements' to describe social security, when in fact it's an earned benefit that we all pay into. Do I feel 'entitled' to something I've paid into for the last 26 yrs? You're damned right I do, and so should everyone who pays SS tax


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> my understanding is that 'Obama Care' was a derogatory term created by Conservatives to demonize the President.
> 
> Do I feel 'entitled' to something I've paid into for the last 26 yrs? You're damned right I do, and so should everyone who pays SS tax


No, that was "Food Stamp President!!"

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*President Obama ended up with three of the most misleading claims of the year.* But, despite the urging of some readers, his statement that "I didn't set a red line" on Syria is not among them. We had and had determined that, in context, it was a bungled talking point, so that statement actually earned no rating.

As always, that and other rulings were met with vehement objections from some readers. The Fact Checker thanks the readers who have offered thoughtful rebuttals to our conclusions. In some cases, in light of new information, we adjusted Pinocchio ratings.

In compiling this list, we primarily focused on claims that had earned four Pinocchios during the year. We also tried to focus on issues of broad interest, such as gun control, health care and the size of government. To keep it simple, we have shortened the quotes in the headlines.

Uh, oh.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

A politician lied? 

You could knock me over with a feather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Agreed.
Paraphrasing an 'old saw,' "when a politicians lips are moving, he/she is probably lying!" LOL.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I think the bigger point here is that PolitiFacts has historically been pretty darn left-leaning.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

MaxBuck said:


> A politician lied?
> 
> You could knock me over with a feather.


You don't find anything particularly unusual or bold about this one in particular??

A lot of people, even those of us that didn't vote for him, expected better.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Well, I think the bigger point here is that PolitiFacts has historically been pretty darn left-leaning.


I would feel better if more people who beleive in a larger role for a cental, controlling federal government would express anger at the unprecedented scope of incompetence displayed by this and other incidents.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I would feel better if more people who beleive in a larger role for a cental, controlling federal government would express anger at the unprecedented scope of incompetence displayed by this and other incidents.


Well, I feel competent in say that as long as voters remember this debacle in 2016 (and if the Republicans do their part, that shouldn't be a problem), the next president, regardless of party affiliation, will have a good bit more executive experience. What we have here is a legislator trying to be an executive and I doubt America will make that mistake on the next go'round.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I would feel better if more people who beleive in a larger role for a cental, controlling federal government would express anger at the unprecedented scope of incompetence displayed by this and other incidents.


Obviously that belief system is founded on incompetence.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

*HealthCare.gov can't handle appeals of enrollment errors*

*By , E-mail the writer*

Tens of thousands of people who discovered that HealthCare.gov made mistakes as they were signing up for a health plan are confronting a new roadblock: The government cannot yet fix the errors.
Roughly 22,000 Americans have filed appeals with the government to try to get mistakes corrected, according to internal government data obtained by The Washington Post. They contend that the computer system for the new federal online marketplace charged them too much for health insurance, steered them into the wrong insurance program or denied them coverage entirely.

*"These little kinks should have been worked out prior to this thing being launched," *she said. "This is one more thing stressing me out."

Yes, one would think so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

President *Barack Obama* said neither he nor members of his administration anticipated the magnitude of the flaws that hobbled the startup of the federal website for people to choose health-care plans under his new law. 
"I don't think anybody anticipated the degree of problems that you had on healthcare.gov," Obama said in an interview with Fox News yesterday. *Now, "it's working the way it's supposed to."

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014...otal_matches":0,"is_search":false,"items":[]}

*Is it??

Is it really??


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> President *Barack Obama* said neither he nor members of his administration anticipated the magnitude of the flaws that hobbled the startup of the federal website for people to choose health-care plans under his new law.
> "I don't think anybody anticipated the degree of problems that you had on healthcare.gov," Obama said in an interview with Fox News yesterday. *Now, "it's working the way it's supposed to."
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014...otal_matches":0,"is_search":false,"items":[]}
> ...


WS, pace yourself. The president has three more years in office...three very special years.

BTW, has anyone ever stayed awake at night wondering what a Hillary presidency would have been like? I do, and I think it would have been wonderful...well, relatively wonderful.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> ... has anyone ever stayed awake at night wondering what a Hillary presidency would have been like?


Not really, but I've dreamed several times about life under a Sarah Palin or Michelle Bachmann presidency.

It's never pleasant awakening in a panicky cold sweat.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> WS, pace yourself. The president has three more years in office...three very special years.
> 
> BTW, has anyone ever stayed awake at night wondering what a Hillary presidency would have been like? I do, and I think it would have been wonderful...well, relatively wonderful.


I've had this thought. At the time, I'd have laughed in your face at the suggestion - five years later, boy, she got a lot more palatable.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tilton said:


> I've had this thought. At the time, I'd have laughed in your face at the suggestion - five years later, boy, she got a lot more palatable.


Yes, I would have joined you.

I told my wife about the Hillary thing yesterday, and she looked at me at said, "...but, you hate Hillary." It's amazing how much has changed in the last 5 years...

Don't get me wrong. Of the four legit possibilities over the last two election cycles (HRC, BHO, JM, or MR), I think Mitt would have been the best president, but HRC comes in second.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see, instead of insisting a broken web sight is "working the way it's supposed to," HRC may have just come up with a gem like "at this point, what difference does it make!!"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Let's see, instead of insisting a broken web sight is "working the way it's supposed to," HRC may have just come up with a gem like "at this point, what difference does it make!!"


Ahhh...but in the hypothetical world of a Hillary presidency the website would not have been broken in the first place, because there would be no website at all. The ACA would be a twinkle in the eye of the junior senator from Illinois. Kathleen Sebilius would be wherever she would be (not here), and Joe Biden would be the grand old lion of the Senate. He'd still be nuts, but no one would care, because it would be JBJ (Joe bein' Joe). Doesn't that world sound so much better than today?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Yes, I would have joined you.
> 
> I told my wife about the Hillary thing yesterday, and she looked at me at said, "...but, you hate Hillary." It's amazing how much has changed in the last 5 years...
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Of the four legit possibilities over the last two election cycles (HRC, BHO, JM, or MR), I think Mitt would have been the best president, but HRC comes in second.


I agree with this. Over the past few years, even ignoring Obama and any relative comparison, Hilary has earned my respect. When she ran, my opinion of her was very, very poor but a few years down the line, I've been impressed. These days, I think she just ran too early. She has proven moderate enough, reliable enough, and consistent enough to earn my vote barring a good (albeit unlikely) GOP nominee. I never thought I'd be taking her side, but she got the short end of the stick and seriously thrown under the bus on the Benghazi thing.

And yes, I think that had we had a HRC presidency instead of an BHO presidency, ACA/healthcare.gov would not have ever been a thing.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> WS, pace yourself. The president has three more years in office...three very special years.
> 
> BTW, has anyone ever stayed awake at night wondering what a Hillary presidency would have been like? I do, and I think it would have been wonderful...well, relatively wonderful.


When you cant sleep do you watch the famous video that caused the Benghazi tragedy?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hitch said:


> When you cant sleep do you watch the famous video that caused the Benghazi tragedy?


Myth, bro.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tilton said:


> ....but she got the short end of the stick and seriously thrown under the bus on the Benghazi thing.


Head honchoes are responsible. They are not thrown under busses material.

Assistants to the deputy undersecretary are thrown under busses!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Myth, bro.


Are you telling us Hillary never attributed the attack to the video?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Are you telling us Hillary never attributed the attack to the video?


That's not what I said. She and Obama both blamed the attack on a protest-gone-bad against said video, of course.

It was a terrorist attack (albeit a non-Al Qaeda attack, but rather an attack carried out by rebel fighters armed by NATO to fight Gaddafi), not a spontaneous protest against that video. White House transcripts released months afterward will tell you the same.

When Ambassador Stevens reported the embassy was under hostile threat, what was decided in the Situation Room? To send a drone armed only with a camera. The drone reported no signs of any protest outside the embassy (isn't _that_ interesting). When Ambassador Stevens reported they were under a military-style attack and gunshots and bombs were being heard outside, the White House again chose not to send soldiers in (who were under an hour's flight time away) and instead just let it play out. We all know how that ended up.

With Obama's reelection looming just weeks away, do you really think he would take blame for such inaction, such dereliction of duty, even when it took place in his own situation room? Of course not - and no other president would, either. But, hey, Hillary is available to accept blame for the inaction and take some heat off Obama - after all, she's not facing a presidential reelection in six weeks!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.mcclatchydc.com/2012/09/13/168415/no-protest-before-benghazi-attack.html

https://bigstory.ap.org/article/libyan-witnesses-recount-organized-benghazi-attack

The above links contain eye-witness accounts from Libyans that the whole protest thing was just a sham. No spontaneous protest is started by armed militant extremists showing up and blocking off roads with truck-mounted machine guns.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, the whole phony story has been well docmented here;

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119275-Where-Were-You-When/page2

Just like another Big Lie is documented in this thread.

When YouTube came out I thought politicians would be forced to be more honest.

I didn't realize the lies would just get bigger!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> That's not what I said. [ She and Obama both blamed the attack on a protest-gone-bad against said video, of course.
> 
> It was a terrorist attack (albeit a non-Al Qaeda attack, but rather an attack carried out by rebel fighters armed by NATO to fight Gaddafi), not a spontaneous protest against that video. White House transcripts released months afterward will tell you the same.
> 
> ...


Great . I cant understand why Hillary's participation in this fraud gains her respect from you but thats your choice.
What myth did you reference?

 Originally Posted by *Tilton* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1507793#post1507793
_Myth, bro._


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I think HRC should take some blame for the Benghazi deaths and the actions on the part of the administration during and after the attack. However, the larger issue is that the current administration's middle east foreign policy is not very well thought out. It is almost recklessly simplistic. Egypt. Libya. And now Syria were/are being mishandled in ways that make you scratch your head. Benghazi was a direct result of that foreign policy. That's on the President.

Again if we go into the alternate world where HRC is president, Mubarak and Quadaffi would still be in power, and Benghazi would have never happened. 

But we have the president we have. BTW, I believe that the current UN ambassador, Ms Power, is a proponent of Progressive Force, or some other doctrine with a silly name that espouses the use of military force for purely humanitarian reasons. Nice in theory. But as we have seen in Libya and Egypt the unintended consequences of capricious intervention are not theoretical.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Great . I cant understand why Hillary's participation in this fraud gains her respect from you but thats your choice.


Yet again, that's not what I said.



Hitch said:


> What myth did you reference?


The fact that the attack on Benghazi was not the product of a spontaneous reaction to a YouTube video, but rather the YouTube video was a convenient coincidence.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

More than 2 million Americans who would otherwise rely on a job for health insurance will quit working, reduce their hours or stop looking for employment because of new health benefits available under the Affordable Care Act, congressional budget analysts said Tuesday.

The findings from the nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office revived a fierce debate about the impact President Obama's signature health-care program will have on the U.S. economy.

Lookie. Even though workforce participation rates would decrease voluntarily, the unasked question remains;

Will lower workforce participation make income inequality better, or worse??


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Yet again, that's not what I said.


 Hmmmm petty close;' * She has proven moderate enough, reliable enough, and consistent enough to earn my vote' *


> The fact that the attack on Benghazi was not the product of a spontaneous reaction to a YouTube video, but rather the YouTube video was a convenient coincidence.


 There's the rub. My first reference to the video was tongue-in-cheek, easy to miss since you and I have talked much.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Hmmmm petty close;' * She has proven moderate enough, reliable enough, and consistent enough to earn my vote'*



 
Right, but I didn't say that her part in the Benghazi cover-up bolstered my view of her. She obviously does what the party asks of her, including lying, but perhaps I should have started that sentence with "more often than not."



Hitch said:


> There's the rub. My first reference to the video was tongue-in-cheek, easy to miss since you and I have talked much.


Yes, missed the tongue-in-cheek here. Flew right over my head.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Speaking of Obamacare promises and lies...

https://mainenewsonline.com/content/1409747-obamacare-subsidies-funding-abortions-finds-gao

On Tuesday, a government watchdog group revealed very shocking details about Obamacare. They stated that the proper rules have not been followed in case of health plans across the country and this has led to federal subsidies being used for abortions.

"When jamming the law through Congress, the administration and Washington Democrats insisted that ObamaCare would not fund abortions. The harsh and sad reality that today's Government Accountability Office (GAO) report confirmed is that there is little the administration is doing to live up to that promise".


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

And along similar lines:

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/217757-administration-threatens-to-cut-off-obamacare-to-360000


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Article~


> The Obama administration announced Monday it will cut off tax subsidies to about 360,000 people if they do not offer proof of their income in the next two weeks.
> *Officials will send final notices this week* to individuals who signed up for ObamaCare with income levels that didn't match government records. The announcement marks the administration's first move to tackle the politically charged issue of income verification, which has remained a key GOP argument against the healthcare reform law.


I'm confident emergency legislation will be brought forth by the Senate to delay the notices until November 5th!!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Article~
> 
> I'm confident emergency legislation will be brought forth by the Senate to delay the notices until November 5th!!


No legislation required... pen and phone at the ready!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Go Bama!!


----------

